# Very old topics



## Roy Smith (Jun 7, 2019)

Just joined the forum and there seems to be loads of good stuff on here.One thing am disappointed with though is when I go to he sections regarding what machine to buy or how much my money will get me the advice is 7 or 8 years old.How much relevance is this advice now.Or am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

A lot of the advice is still relevant but there are advances since then.

There is more up to date information but searching for it isn't always easy. What do you have in mind, any machines that take your fancy currently ? And how much are you looking to spend ?

The machine types are as they were 6 years ago, albeit some new players on the block and a few machines with added technology.


----------



## Roy Smith (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks for the answer Working Dog.I am on here on behalf of my better half as I am not a coffee lover.Her 10 year old Silvia has finally died and she us looking for a replacement.She has narrowed it to latest Silvia at around £500 or Gaggia Classic 2019 at £360.As you can see there is a big difference in price.The Gaggia seems to have more bells and whistles.Her budget is around £500.Or is there better options?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Although I have no experience of any of them you have three options that spring to mind if buying new. Silvia, Gaggia or Sage.

If you are willing to look at second hand then you will get the occasional bargain that comes up on here - mainly HX machines.

If it was my money I'd look at buying used


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

Is her Silvia definately terminal? If either of you, or even both of you, are "handy" you may be able to repair it. There is lots of advice available here, many, many members repair, modify and upgrade their machines.

This of course depends if it is financially viable, or of course she might appreciate something new and shiny ?.


----------



## Roy Smith (Jun 7, 2019)

She wants to buy new and I don't think we have enough knowledge to go for used.She has looked at Sage and dismissed them so that leaves the two machines I mentioned she also wants a decent grinder and I imagine she could get the Gaggia+grinder for the price of a Silvia.


----------



## Roy Smith (Jun 7, 2019)

Ddoe,we have already changed the pump and,gasket and did all the cleaning of the solenoid etc and,backflushing etc.

The problem with it is the coffee flow is slow and only comes out of one of the portafilter nozzles.Also does not produce crema any more as well as being a lot noisier than it used to be.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Does it run freely without the portafilter in place ? Have you tried upending the P/F in hot Pulycaff ?


----------



## Roy Smith (Jun 7, 2019)

She tells me it comes though very slowly with the single but hardly at all with the double one.


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

Roy Smith said:


> She wants to buy new and I don't think we have enough knowledge to go for used.She has looked at Sage and dismissed them so that leaves the two machines I mentioned she also wants a decent grinder and I imagine she could get the Gaggia+grinder for the price of a Silvia.


 Can't blame her for wanting a new machine!

I only mentioned it as a possibility.

Hope she enjoys her new machine, whatever it is.


----------



## Roy Smith (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks for all the advice and it looks like she is going for the Gaggia Classic 2019.

Now to look for a grinder.?


----------



## Roy Smith (Jun 7, 2019)

Just ordered the Gaggia for £357 delivered.I think thats a good price.


----------

